# Better late than never



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

I never can seem to get these videos finished in time to submit for the DVD collection. Although it rained here on Halloween, we still managed to draw a couple of hundred in to see our first haunted walk-through. Decorations were sparse, due to the weather but the killer clowns kept 'em moving along. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The reactions were wonderful!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe those folks were having a good time

It always cracks me up when people scream and then start laughing hysterically.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love the southern twangs! Nice video-- thanks for posting!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Very good video... thanks for posting.....


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like you had some good scares in there. Especially the guy on the table.  Fun vid.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work !!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm guessing Michael Jackson? at 2:13 got 2 feet of air. Great Scares!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

What a blast! 
You guys did awesome, congrats on the great turnout and reactions!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome job as always!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG that was awesome! What great displays, scares and ideas!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Good times and great reactions! Nice video.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great walk-through! Love the reactions!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

It makes it all worth it when you can get reactions like that!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! I love your set up and the scares!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice job! Nice to have all that space!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhhh...screams followed by laughter.... music to my ears.
Looks like everybody is having a great time.

I love your "instant replay".


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice! I LOVE the Michael Jackson guy! 

And for whoever said someone screams, then laughs hysterically---that's me! Minus the scream....I usually yell "woah!" LOL!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man, that was AWESOME!!! I love watching a good scare, and laughed my tail off on a bunch of those!!! Great video, thanks for posting it!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great walk-through! Love the reactions! 
I live very close to you, in Powdersville. Would love directions so I could see it in person  Cathy


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome! Good thing you had plenty of reaction room! LOL


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

My 5 year old daughter is sitting here laughing at all of the people you made jump! Fun, fun, stuff!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Great job! Quality scares, nice scenes, great job on the video too. It's amazing how much fun people have being scared.


----------



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

I loved it !!!!!
Too bad are don't live closer like next door and we could do a giant walkthrough with both yards


----------

